# {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

مجموعة كبيرة
 من مدايح للقدسين 


مديح لمارمينا_1

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363579/31e57f70/___1.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح للأنبا بولا_1

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363698/da27dc31/___1.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح للبايا كيرلس_1

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363661/2463785a/___1.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح ثاني  للبابا كيرلس _2

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363731/58d6e628/___1__1_.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح ثالث للبابا كيرلس _3

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363740/60904079/___1__2_.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح رابع للبابا كيرلس _4

http://www.4shared.com/file/37364530/b1823a69/___1__3_.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح لأبونا عبد المسيح_1

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363519/67bfd8f6/____1.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح ثاني لأبونا عبد المسيح _2

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363545/137e6098/____2.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح ثالث لأبونا عبد المسيح _3

http://www.4shared.com/file/37363663/ca6d1976/____3.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح للسيدة العذراء_1

http://www.4shared.com/file/37364476/3d4f306f/___2.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح ثاني للسيدة العذراء_2

http://www.4shared.com/file/37364846/1f789ac8/___3.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح لمارجرجس_1

http://www.4shared.com/file/37365411/4dcd652f/__1.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح ثاني لمارجرجس _2

http://www.4shared.com/file/37365439/71208f9f/__1__1_.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح ثالث لمارجرجس_3

http://www.4shared.com/file/37365440/47bda1fc/__1__2_.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح نسجد  لاسم  الثالوث 

http://www.4shared.com/file/37365566/9d2a0c7c/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

مديح عن المسيح 

http://www.4shared.com/file/37365451/29a1a02b/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb




​​

منقوووووووول


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*

مجموعة روووووووووووووووعة يا ميريام ..تعيشى وتجيبلنا ياقمر​


----------



## ayman_r (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*

مجموعه جميله جدا وربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*



ginajoojoo قال:


> مجموعة روووووووووووووووعة يا ميريام ..تعيشى وتجيبلنا ياقمر​






ميرسى يا جوجو نورتى الموضوع يا قمر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*



ayman_r قال:


> مجموعه جميله جدا وربنا يباركك






ميرسى يا ايمن 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك



​


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*

شكراااااااااااااااا لمجهودك الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*

مرسى  اوووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*



مسعد خليل قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا لمجهودك الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك












​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   مجموعه كبيرة من مدائح القديسين*



كوك قال:


> مرسى  اوووووووووووووووووووى













​


----------



## نفين (2 مايو 2009)

صلوا لاجلى


----------



## نفين (2 مايو 2009)

نفين قال:


> صلوا لاجلى



المدئح مش بتتفتح


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على المدايح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)




----------

